# G22 M440i - In Frozen Portimao Blue



## Moihun (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello Community!

I'm Michael, new here! 

I have just received my new M440i in a BMW individual colour (Frozen Portimao Blue). I've decided to post here pictures of it, because when ordering I had litterally been scouring the net to find pictures and apart from a BMW site in Canada (which had a marketing pic of a convertible) could not find any..

Absolutely in love with this car. Looks and drive are sensational!

Please let me know if this helps or if you'd like to see other angles.














































Best,
Michael


----------



## Rebound (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow! That car looks amazing!


----------



## jbcalifornia (Jul 20, 2020)

Stunning!


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG, that matte color is amazing. Welcome and congrats!


----------



## ThatKasper (Jan 1, 2012)

Day-um! Love it.


----------

